# The Real Reason Tesla Survives



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

> Tesla has been clever in other ways, too. It sells credits it receives from the state of California for producing zero emissions vehicles to other automakers that aren’t so clean. At up to $35,000 per vehicle, it’s a windfall that has helped keep the company alive, according to Gartner analyst Thilo Koslowski. “At the end of the day, other carmakers are subsidizing Tesla,” Koslowski told the Los Angeles Times.


In other words, a $35,000 per car subsidy, meaning their $70,000 version is really a $105,000 sedan.

Sheesh.


----------

